# ba ! bou !! que c'est caca un pc !



## nagonags (15 Février 2005)

Hi !

voilà, cet après midi j'ai eu la visite d'un de mes oncles... la cinquante, de la génération des "je comprends rien à l'informatique...
Il arrive comme une fleur avec son pc sous le bras ! (Déjà ça part mal !!!   ) et il me dit :

"euuh je comprends pas ce qui se passe avec le pc que tu m'as monté, il marche pas ! t'as pas une idée ? "

Oui, je sais ce que vous allez retenir : "que tu m'as monté" :hein: 
Ba oui personne n'est parfait ! Avant de switcher, j'en étais de secte pc, mais j'ai compris rassurez vous !!    

Bon j'ai quand même décidé de l'aider, donc je l'ouvre...et vlati pas ce que je découvre... je pense que ça va vous plaire : mon site 

A gauche c'est le pc d'un ami après un coup de foudre, et à droite celui de mon oncle...

hihihi, moi perso je suis estomaqué ! Déjà que je voulais me désinfecter après avoir touché un pc mais là ça va être plutôt deux fois qu'une...

Aller, rigolez bien !


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Excellent  Faudra lui dire de pas fumer sur son thomson et son PC 

Sinon à part ça, c'est quand ta prochaine crémaillère ?


----------



## nagonags (15 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Excellent  Faudra lui dire de pas fumer sur son thomson et son PC
> 
> Sinon à part ça, c'est quand ta prochaine crémaillère ?


 je ferais un thread exprès pour....


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Sinon à part ça, c'est quand ta prochaine crémaillère ?



 et après tu vas nous dire que tu te mets à la gymnastique ? :mouais:


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2005)

Exellent !     

:casse: :bebe:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Caca ? C'est un thread pour nous Chag' 

J'enfile mon T-shirt Freud


----------



## Pierrou (15 Février 2005)

La vache, il enfermait des chats dedans ou quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

nagonags a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais ce que vous allez retenir : "que tu m'as monté" :hein:



Ah ca pour dire des cochonneries    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Contre le poil d'Amok, rien ne remplace une Supermoquette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

PC .. PC .. ? :mouais: bah c'est écrit quoi là ?  :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La vache, il enfermait des chats dedans ou quoi ?



un bourreau du MaoStyle tu crois ?  

Quelle horreur !   :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Février 2005)

Gniaaaa nan c'est le pitit hamster qui tournait dans sa roue pour compenser la lenteur du bus frontal qui est mort..... R.I.P


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Gniaaaa nan c'est le pitit hamster qui tournait dans sa roue pour compenser la lenteur du bus frontal qui est mort..... R.I.P



C'est pour ca que c'est pas cher un pc !  :hein: Ils mettent des animaux dedans pour que cela coute moin cher...  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Février 2005)

Gnaaah, je comprenais pas quand mes potes mettaient des galettes de graines dans le bus disquette !


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Gnaaah, je comprenais pas quand mes potes mettaient des galettes de graines dans le bus disquette !



Ben voilà ! Tu sait pourquoi maintenant ! Je comprends aussi pourquoi les pcusers qui passe au mac disent toujours que ca fait du bien de ne plus entendre le bruit de leurs Pc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Faisons pas les malins...    Quand certains ouvriront leur nouvel iRasoir ce sera kif-kif... :love:

J'aimerais bien voir quand même la gueule du clavier... et du contenu du disque dur.  :hein: 

 :love:      :bebe:  :style:


----------



## manustyle (15 Février 2005)

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est un PC qu'il se retrouve plein de poussière, ne nettoyez pas votre G5 pendant 1 an et vous verrez si il n'a pas la meme gueule.

---
manustyle, PC and Mac addict !


----------



## nagonags (15 Février 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est un PC qu'il se retrouve plein de poussière, ne nettoyez pas votre G5 pendant 1 an et vous verrez si il n'a pas la meme gueule.
> 
> ---
> manustyle, PC and Mac addict !


 Oh ça doit faire bien plus d'un an qu'il n'a pas nettoyé... au vue de la tonne de poussière que j'ai sorti du truc ça doit bien faire deux ans ! tranquille !!

Et la gueule du clavier, je ne vous raconte même pas ! C'est ma famille, mais quand même ! je me demande comment on peut être aussi peu soigneux avec ces petites affaires... ?

Hé ! je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais oublié de mettre des graines dans mon pc dont je ne me sers plus... oula ! j'ai peur que ma bestiole soit morte là dedans...
Ahhhh c'était donc ça cette odeur de ras mort...


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2005)

nagonags a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais oublié de mettre des graines dans mon pc dont je ne me sers plus... oula ! j'ai peur que ma bestiole soit morte là dedans...
> Ahhhh c'était donc ça cette odeur de ras mort...




       

Vas-y fonce ! ! !  Vas voir ce qu'il en est ! ! !


----------



## daffyb (15 Février 2005)

Pour revenir dans le sujet  :love: j'adore !
Bon, il remarche le PC ou tout est cramé dedans ? :love:
M'en fout, moi, j'ai un iMac sans ventilateur...


----------



## Zyrol (15 Février 2005)

Tu m'etonnes que les PC choppent des virus ! avec les bestioles dedans qui attrappent tous les microbes...

Dommage que le hamster se soit pris les poils dans le ventilo... Enfin tu peux toujours en faire une couverture...


----------



## nagonags (15 Février 2005)

et ba voilà... mon hamster est mort...

Pas grave...!! je vais jeter le pc...!!!


----------



## nagonags (15 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir dans le sujet  :love: j'adore !
> Bon, il remarche le PC ou tout est cramé dedans ? :love:
> M'en fout, moi, j'ai un iMac sans ventilateur...



et non, le pc fonctionne encore... à peine croyable n'est ce pas ?  

j'en reviens toujours pas de la tonne de poussière ! je pense qu'il a fait exprès pour m'emmerder...genre j'ai que ça à faire pendant que je suis au chomage !!

grrrrr


----------



## Malkovitch (15 Février 2005)

J'ai des bestioles qui se calent on sait pas comment juste derrière les parties transparentes de mon G4. Et deux trois moucherons ds les pieds de l'écran plat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

Je suis étonné de votre ignorance crasse (crasse, tiens, ça s'insère bien dans la conversation, ça !).

PC, ça signifie *P*lein de *C*ochonnerie. Rien d'étonnant, donc à trouver ça dedans


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

'Tain de Dieu!    C'est sûr ; si tata s'en sert pour s'épiler le maillot ; c'est tonton qui trinque...


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> PC, ça signifie *P*lein de *C*ochonnerie. Rien d'étonnant, donc à trouver ça dedans



MAIS non !!!!!!!! PC = PLANTE CONSTAMENT !  :hein:


----------



## nagonags (15 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> MAIS non !!!!!!!! PC = PLANTE CONSTAMENT !  :hein:


 ah oui ça se tient ça !
A cause de la poussière ?


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2005)

nagonags a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ça se tient ça !
> A cause de la poussière ?



Bah non, y à pas besoin de poussière pour qu'un PC plante constament


----------



## nagonags (15 Février 2005)

ah ba oui je me disais aussi...

par contre si j'ai un conseil pour tout le monde les gens, faites un petit nettoyage dans vos PowerMac, iMac, eBook et autres... moi je me suis empressé de regarder. C'est un truc de ouf !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> MAIS non !!!!!!!! PC = PLANTE CONSTAMENT !  :hein:



T'as pensé à verser les droits à Anne Roumanoff ? 'tain, depuis qu'y zont mis son squetch sur le CD D'SVM Mac, tout le monde croit ça, alors qu'en fait, outre ce que j'ai mis plus haut, PC ça veut dire plein de choses (Putain de Camelotte, Particulièrement Craignos, Pour les Cafards, et j'en passe ...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des bestioles qui se calent on sait pas comment juste derrière les parties transparentes de mon G4. Et deux trois moucherons ds les pieds de l'écran plat.



Maintenant je sais pourquoi je n'ai pas pris de portable : les cafards ca fait tâche* :rateau: :casse: 

* je précise que ce n'est pas sur Clermont qu'ils sont   :love:


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, depuis qu'y zont mis son squetch sur le CD D'SVM Mac, tout le monde croit ça,



Ah bon ? J'aimais vu ca moi....  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

Je connaissais l'expression "cacher la poussière sous le tapis" mais désormais, je dirais : "cacher la poussière  dans le PC"     

L'hallu totale !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2005)

nagonags a dit:
			
		

> Ba oui personne n'est parfait ! Avant de switcher, j'en étais de secte pc, mais j'ai compris rassurez vous !!


 
Sans rire, on s'en fout.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire, on s'en fout.



Ba oui personne n'est parfait !


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Tout a l'air en bon etat pourtant, mais j'aurais besoin que tu me l'ammene que je puisse faire un diagnostique plus "profond"


----------



## Apca (16 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tout a l'air en bon etat pourtant, mais j'aurais besoin que tu me l'ammene que je puisse faire un diagnostique plus "profond"




                  

J'ai l'impression qui en à qui diagnostic le mauvais pc...  :rateau:


----------



## mac_pasdonald (16 Février 2005)

ca me donne envie de croquer sa pomme....

au fait qq un sait pourquoi il y a un croc dans la pomme apple? pourquoi ne st elle pas pure vierge et parfaite?? cette pomme est-elle representative de la tentation facile,la deception et le malheur des hommes sur terre ? cette definition s appliquerait plutot au pc....


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Beaucoup plus simple, c'est juste que Steve avait un p'tit creux au moment ou il a créé Apple avec Steve


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

C'était le fils de Blanche neige ?

Non, en fait je crois qu'il y a une légende avec l'informaticien Alan Turing qui aurait été empoisonné comme ça mais beaucoup l'ont démenti...
Impardonnable que je ne sache plus alors que je deviens ACCRO à MACGE !


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Par contre le Bi pro a l'air de bien marcher


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Euh... Je sais pas si on peut réellement adresser 64 bits...


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

J'ai demandé a personne de m'aider non plus


----------



## Pierrou (16 Février 2005)

Info sensationelle, Bassman en a deux !


----------



## Apca (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'était le fils de Blanche neige ?
> 
> Non, en fait je crois qu'il y a une légende avec l'informaticien Alan Turing qui aurait été empoisonné comme ça mais beaucoup l'ont démenti...
> Impardonnable que je ne sache plus alors que je deviens ACCRO à MACGE !



Mui mui, c'est une histoire comme ca...

Alan turing aurait croquer une pomme et aurait été tué à cause de la cianure qui se trouve dedans. La pomme était avant multicolore  et croquer en mémoire de lui. (multicolore car je pense qu'il était homo sexuel).

Enfin, c'est une histoire comme ca...    :casse:


----------



## theozdevil (16 Février 2005)

Les Mac s'encrasse aussi rapidement que les PC et sa si on ne les entretien pas.
Voila NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Les Mac s'encrasse aussi rapidement que les PC et sa si on ne les entretien pas.
> Voila NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



va falloir qu'on te sorte toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va falloir qu'on te sorte toi




tien mackie j'en profite....mon imag g4 est plus bruyant depuis son achat en aout 04

tu as un lien  pour savoir comment et où le demonter pour un nettoyage? 


merci :love:


----------



## nagonags (16 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le Bi pro a l'air de bien marcher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tien mackie j'en profite....mon imag g4 est plus bruyant depuis son achat en aout 04
> 
> tu as un lien  pour savoir comment et où le demonter pour un nettoyage?
> 
> ...



mais je me déplacerait spécialement pour belle maman  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Bah si faut vraiment je prend la carte mere avec, c'pas un soucis


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah si faut vraiment je prend la carte mere avec, c'pas un soucis



justement, j'ai ai une dans mon tiroir


----------



## nagonags (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, j'ai ai une dans mon tiroir


 et mais je sais même plus de quoi on parle moi.....


----------



## Applecherry (16 Février 2005)

En réalité, pour en revenir à la pomme coquée d'Apple, c'est en hommage à celui qu'on pourrait considérer comme le père de l'informatique, un certain prénommé Allan Turing, mathématicien anglais ayant réussi à casser les codes secrets allemands d'Enigma (revision n°1) pendant la 2nde guerre Mondiale. (Malheureusement pour lui la révision 2 était beaucoup plus difficile à casser..et ce n'est qu'après le vol d'une machine a bord d'un sous-marin allemand qu'ils en ont compris le fonctionnement). Pour en revenir à turing, il était effectivement homosexuel et le gouvernement qui réprimait ca à l'époque (et ouais ca rigolait pas!) lui à laissé le choix entre la prison à vie et la castration chimique. Il choisit la seconde solution et le poison lui fut adiministré dans une pomme.


----------



## Applecherry (16 Février 2005)

Et c'est de là que Steeve Jobs aurait rendu hommage à A.Turing en nommant sa société Apple
ouf!
Enfin apparemment il éxiste d'autres versions... en tout cas celle là est plausible et me convient parfaitement...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2005)

ben en tout cas ça clot le debat...


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Info sensationelle, Bassman en a deux !



Oui, enfin, c'est comme ça qu'il se voit, comme tout le monde, quand il a bu un coup de trop.


----------



## Pierrou (17 Février 2005)

Comme   ça ?


----------



## Zyrol (17 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Comme   ça ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2005)

ce titre de thread m'inspire moi...
genre alitération en P et C un peu...
les PC c'est caca, c'en est déja une, non? 
...
et "les PC ça pue duc", ça aussi...
...
yen a pas d'autres?

(ok, j'arrête le ricard jusqu'à 1h30, ça fatigue en fait...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ce titre de thread m'inspire moi...
> genre alitération en P et C un peu...
> les PC c'est caca, c'en est déja une, non?
> ...
> ...




PC : prout caca ?

Euh, moi, c'est le café qui faut que j'arrête en fait, 08h30 et déjà à bloc  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Février 2005)

Plus simple et enfantin: PC = Pipi Caca :rateau: 
Bon, ok je sors


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

Je me demandais où etait ma perruque, elle est là !!!!
PC : perruque cramoisie !


----------



## al02 (18 Février 2005)

Toutes ces attaques contre le P.C. sont de l'anticommunisme primaire !   :affraid:


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2005)

PC = Purée, c'est Cool !!!!
Ok, je sors ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Février 2005)

nagonags a dit:
			
		

> la cinquante, de la génération des "je comprends rien à l'informatique...


Heureusement, y'a des exceptions !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
...   et quelles exceptions !!!!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, y'a des exceptions !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> ...   et quelles exceptions !!!!!!!!!!     :love:


Comprends pas....    :love:


----------



## mac_pasdonald (18 Février 2005)

Pas d'Cartier?
Peu d'Culture?
Pet d'Clochard?
Pasqua Charles? aïe ca fait mal la.... je sors quatre fois


----------



## Pierrou (18 Février 2005)

Moi je dis Petit Con  ou Pourri de Copieur


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

Puténe Con !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas....    :love:



normal, t'as pas la cinquantaine !  

Edit : *P*as *C*rédible


----------



## Apca (18 Février 2005)

Et sinon, a part ca...


----------



## nagonags (18 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, a part ca...


 ba rien...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2005)

Donc on ferme


----------

